# Recharging trailer battery



## shopsmith

We have a small 2014 15ft Trillium fiberglass camping trailer. Many time we will camp without an electrical hook up. is there snything wrong with just backing up close enough or even getting an 7point extention cable and plugging in my car to the trailer. Not hooling the trailer to the ball. And then letting the car run until I get 4 lights lit uo pn my charge indicator in the trailer. Would it charge better if I connected the ball to the hitch?


----------



## C Nash

If the 7 pin wire connector is wired right there would be no need to hook to hitch ball.  Another option would be to get one of those small generators that Harbor freight runs on sale for 88 dollars and get a battery charger.  Extra battery is also option or maybe 2 6 volt batteries if you do a lot of dry camping.  Another option is solar panel.


----------

